# you are not understanding... ummm it's more about spiritual



## klt123

attachments meaning trauma that is stuck in the aura etc.. kinda trippy.. but if you have a reading... a professional one.. might tell you something... this is a very involved conversation and topic so i don't feel like getting into it now. hwo about past life regressions for dummies or something like that.. i have better books ill type later


----------



## brandon is not taken

What?

:?:


----------



## LOSTONE

klt123 this looks like it was cut right out of the middle of a paragraph of some other topic.

:shock:

If you are replying to some other post or thread then you should reply in that same topic so people don't get confused. :?

I have noticed that you do this a lot.

You start a thread and then people talk to you in that thread, they ask you questions or give their advise or whatever. And then you don't reply in that thread or answer any of the questions or anything, you just start a whole new thread. This is very confusing to me. It is like you are just bouncing around this forum and not even paying attention to your own threads, but just creating new ones as you hop around. :?

You would probably get better results with people if you stuck to the threads that you start. If you want to start a new topic then make it clear what that new topic is about. This topic makes no sense.

"you are not understanding"
Is not a very good topic subject. 
It is more of a reply to some other topic. If it is a reply then it should be made in the topic that you are replying to. We can't read your mind and if you hop around like this then people will always be very confused about what you are even talking about.


----------



## CECIL

Yeah it seems you are trying to reply to the other thread you started - make sure to hit the "reply" button instead of the new post button 

There's lots of methods out there for clearing your energy of attachments. Have you found one that works for you?


----------



## LOSTONE

> Yeah it seems you are trying to reply to the other thread you started - make sure to hit the "reply" button instead of the new post button Smile


Thats probably the problem.

You also might not want to use your first sentence as your subject title also KLT123. It just makes your post harder to understand like that. I did not even realize thats what you did until just now.

Personally I don't even want to read about spiritual detachment or anything like that. I believe in the God of the bible and all my energy is going into building up a closer relationship with that God. If I were to read things intended to detach myself from my spirituality then that would be like working against myself.

I once had a very open mind about things but I have no doubts anymore about anything. I have become very sure of my beliefs and therefore I am focusing all my energy onto my God and away from this world and the teachings of this world.


----------



## klt123

attack attack, ummm open ur eyes... it's not about going away from spirituality and religion and spirituality are 2 different things.


----------



## LOSTONE

> It's not about going away from spirituality and religion and spirituality are 2 different things.


 :?:

I don't know what your getting at.


----------



## Guest

First realize auras doesnt exist:


----------



## CECIL

LOSTONE said:


> Personally I don't even want to read about spiritual detachment or anything like that.
Click to expand...

You don't have to read if you don't want to 

But I think you've misunderstood. From what I can gather, KTL is talking about traumatic events that happen in your life and cause your energy to get tied up in ways that affect you in your life.

KTL - personally I use a Shamanic technique called the Recapitulation to release energetic blocks. Once again, have you found anything like that that works for you?


----------



## LOSTONE

> KTL is talking about traumatic events that happen in your life and cause your energy to get tied up in ways that affect you in your life.


OK.

I understand now. 

Sometimes I get confused.

KLT123 the best person to talk to here about that would probably be "1A" but I am not sure if he is around anymore. Maybe look up his name "1A" on the memberlist and see if you can send him an email.

He has extreme PTSD from extreme stress/panic that he went though. 
1A was always talking about this kind of stuff on here. He is also pretty knowledgeable about how to deal with PTSD and DP/DR.

I will look and see if I can find his email for you if I have not deleted my old PM's.


----------



## LOSTONE

Here is 1A's messenger and email if it has not changed.

[email protected]

You should contact him and ask him about this.

You can tell him that I told you to contact him because he knows who I am.

IN one way I am sure that you two are very much alike. Neither of you like to talk on the phone.

Do you have PTSD KLT123?


----------



## Pablo

CECIL said:


> KTL - personally I use a Shamanic technique called the Recapitulation to release energetic blocks. Once again, have you found anything like that that works for you?


Hi Cecil, hope you are ok, can you explain a bit more about Recapitulation how it helps you remove blocks etc, I have been meaning to look into shamanism but I keep getting engrosed in other areas. Is it based on the work of Carlos Castanada?


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Rozanne

MentallyIll has issues regarding religion...just let it out. I think he/she is entitled to their point anyway. It isn't going to stop anyone who knows they have an aura from believing in it.


----------



## CECIL

Pablo said:


> CECIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTL - personally I use a Shamanic technique called the Recapitulation to release energetic blocks. Once again, have you found anything like that that works for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cecil, hope you are ok, can you explain a bit more about Recapitulation how it helps you remove blocks etc, I have been meaning to look into shamanism but I keep getting engrosed in other areas. Is it based on the work of Carlos Castanada?
Click to expand...

The tradition I am learning isn't based on CC.

Its basically a very direct method of reclaiming personal energy that is locked up in your past, in your interactions with other people and in your beliefs etc. It involves the breath and intent working together to retrieve your energy and "give back" the energy that you've taken from other people over time.


----------



## Guest

Deleted...whatevers!!!!!!


----------



## Pablo

CECIL said:


> Its basically a very direct method of reclaiming personal energy that is locked up in your past, in your interactions with other people and in your beliefs etc. It involves the breath and intent working together to retrieve your energy and "give back" the energy that you've taken from other people over time.


Do you have to do it on your own or do you have a therapist/Shaman guide you through it? Can it be learned from books? is there a book you recommend? Sorry about all the questions but I am very interested in Shamanic techniques because somebody recently recommended that I look at some of Castanadas healing techniques so I ordered a Tensegrity DVD and read his first book which was interesting but not helpful, but I am interested in seeing how Recapitulation could help.


----------



## CECIL

You do it on your own (you are working with your own energy), but I'm taking classes online in which a Shaman teaches the excercises etc.

http://www.shamanscave.com is the site I'm doing it through. If you go there and click the Articles link you'll be able to read a lot about the practices, including the Recap.

The people there tend to dislike CC, though I'll leave it up to your discretion as to whether you want to follow his teachings or not.


----------



## Pablo

Thanks Cecil that is really helpful. I dont know why they dont like Castaneda I think his books are pretty good, I suppose some people might have issues with his drugs and power allys practices but if you get into his stuff his work has not so much to do with those things.


----------



## CECIL

I'm not really sure tbh. I haven't read any CC anyway. In the end its up to you to decide anyway, so take it as you will.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams

MentallyIll said:


> First realize auras doesnt exist:


you could not be more wrong just because the presence of yours is so very dim this is the only reason you think this. try telling it to people like me


----------



## Guest

You ain't even got a fucking clue what aura is stupid
It's not your "CHARISMA" it's not some MAGNETIC GOD LIKE IM SO HOT N GOOD stupid shit.
First off assuimg aura's did exist(no proof ever or even theory it would) but lets dvelve into your fantasy land.

Aura is what keeps ur karmic merit, so basically, ur life being fuckedup, is just right cause u was a ****** in your 674 000 previous lives, Its because of shit stuck in ur aura.
So actually, this is why your life suck, you deserve it Therefor, U started fighting over the delay of money transfer and blocked me on msn? LOL, yeah u got some fuckedup karma, but hey, its ur own fault, remember its in ur aura..)

Soo... still believe u got a aura?

Personally... I',m not liket hat, I don't think molested children did something to deserve it in a previous life, i think the world is just as it is... things are fucked.

My life is fucked too, but it's not because of some imaginary aura, its because of real issues in THIS LIFE, I never ever lived before this life so how can I have karma from previous life? Lol....
It's because I was born, through sexual reproduction my mom and father did, therefore I exist.
The environement I grew up in was fucked, and it has affected me...
Atleast I can prove everyone of my statements, your just babbling off on something u got no clue about


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

Spirit said:


> What you are now is because of what you did/was in the past *obviously*,what you do now will effect what you will be in the future,this is karma.
> 
> Spirit


"obviously"... lol... aww.you.so.cute... )Gives the cute one a cuddle(.

^ so me not taking you serious will result in your disliking me... although now I have made you aware it's a test you might forgive me and come to see a point I make.... althought maybe you'll think i'm twisted? Or maybe you'll wanna go out for a drink (and you buy them)... or maybe you'll tell me to STFU? or maybe you're too nice for that.... or maybe you're so fed up of being nice you're going to take it out on Darren and make him feel like a twot... or maybe with you knowing you'll make me feel like a twot you'll avoid doing that because it would upset you... but then again do you not deserve to feel upset? Although who in this world deserves to feel upset? ... catch my drift? Cos I don't...


----------



## Guest

LOL study karma spirit.

Cause and effect got nothin to do with "PERSONAL KARMA".

I crush a window, now I gotta buy a window, I kill someone, that person is gone and can't kill me. So karma, doesnt exist
There is no SUPREME BEING watching everything and goin to decide OH HE KILLED SOMEONE NOW SOMEONE KILL HIM.

Watch the world, bush is responsbiel for soooo many deaths, yet he live in the whtie house.. uhm wheres ur karma?
hahah


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

Deleted..Whatever!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Spirit said:


> you are an adult therefore you must be able to put your point across without having to insult others and without anger.


So all adults must be able to control their emotions? O.K :?


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

You said


> "you are an adult therefore you "must" be "able" to put your point across with out having to insult others and without anger"


Control your illness/anger or you'll have Spirit to deal with!

And here we are on a site complaining we have limited emotions...

I say FOOK IT! let it all out and fight fight fight till you cry cry cry!... tis a way to EXPRESS! =)

))) Hugs back cos he got free hugs due you to trying to get me round your little finger (((.

What post would that be? Are you buying these drinks? I like vodka and redbull... keeps my DR/DP on it's toes.

*Rubs head*... cool random post... I like em...


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## Guest

I was on about the hugs you gave me missy? *shakes head*? using words does my head in? I wanna voice? it?s so easy that way. Sure you don?t? I believe you? why wouldn?t I? you are female after all? *roll eyes*? lol. I used to insult people when they give it back to me? but I got too go at it ? and got banned from a forum years ago? =(? and it didn?t really make me feel better? I felt cold inside? which numbed my pain.

Oh my? I do love assertive women? voicing your selves like no tomoz, good on ya?s. I could interpretate you in many ways? and many of them would be incorrect? so why bother? =)

Chatroom isn?t working for me? tis unlucky.


----------



## Guest

Spirit said:


> "obviously"... lol... aww.you.so.cute... )Gives the cute one a cuddle(.
> 
> ^ so me not taking you serious will result in your disliking me... although now I have made you aware it's a test you might forgive me and come to see a point I make.... althought maybe you'll think i'm twisted? Or maybe you'll wanna go out for a drink (and you buy them)... or maybe you'll tell me to STFU? or maybe you're too nice for that.... or maybe you're so fed up of being nice you're going to take it out on Darren and make him feel like a twot... or maybe with you knowing you'll make me feel like a twot you'll avoid doing that because it would upset you... but then again do you not deserve to feel upset? Although who in this world deserves to feel upset? ... catch my drift? Cos I don't...





> Well by the sounds of it darren you and me been spending to much time in this cyber space and im feeling kinda claustrophobic among other things :wink: so i say we go for a drink and talk about it some more ,know any good bars,clubs in cyberspace?
> 
> Spirit


I missed this? hummm?

Skype is a great place? heh.


----------



## christodenisto2

Hello all,

I find the aura issue to be very frustrating to me.
For a couple of years I believed the aura existed. I have worked with at least five practicioners who claim to be able to see my aura, and all of these people seemed very genuine to me.

So I developed the belief that traumas from past lifes as well as my childhood sort of create trapped negative energy that gets stuck in the aura.

I then spent more than a year going to different practicioners every week - I spent thousands of dollars on shamanic soul clearance, quantum dynamics, encounter therapy, kinesiology, stitching up of the aura, 'higher-dimensional' healing and many, many other things. I made sure I went to practicioners who seemed to have a lot of knowledge about these things and psychic powers.

and what happened?
my negative feelings and depression did not go away as a result of all this work. In fact, it got steadily worse.

not one time did I feel substantially better after a session. And I deliberately tried to be as open minded as possible. Furthermore, I found that different practicioners said things that were flat out contradictory.
I remember going to a healer who said I had holes in my aura as a result of taking pot (I have taken pot about 3 times in my life). She said she would stich the aura up for me and fix the holes. Cool I thought!
Then I went to another healer about two weeks later. What did she say to me? My aura was full of holes again, as a result of pot!!!!! I did not take pot in the meantime! So how did I get these holes back again?
Another session, another 100 bucks, and another near identical aura stitching operation!

This kind of contradictory thing happened about 3 or 4 times with different healers and different healings.

So now I see my depression as primarily a biological phenomenon, and not a spiritual phenomenon.

I say, what is the point of talking about auras if you can't see them, hear them or feel them? What is the point of talking about auras unless dealing with them actually makes a measurable difference in one's emotional life?

Most people I have met who talk about auras have never seen them or felt them, but they believe they are real just because other people say they are real.
I must admit I was guilty of this myself at one time.


----------

